# Christmas lawn sled design



## Jack_T

Halloween has come and gone and Christmas is just around the corner. My daughter loved the skeletons that I made her, so now I am finally going to make the Christmas sleigh, Santa and reindeer that I have thought about off and on for the past few years.

I have some basic plans to use:














































I do plan on modifying the sides of the sleigh slightly to be less boxy.

I also have some major rescaling to do as the plans build a sleigh that is about three feet tall. I want to make this much bigger.

I plan on making the entire project out of plywood. My concern is how best to seal the edges of the plywood. Especially, the edges of the plywood where there is direct ground contact.

All comments and suggestions are welcome. Thank you in advance.


----------



## TJ65

I love the idea. I too have thought on and off for a few years about making one. So far a I am still in that mode of thinking about it. 
But in regard to you Dilemma, I have made a few animals etc to decorate the yard at this time of year and the first thing I do is seal the wood with a sealer. Paint to suit you cutouts then I varnish them. The problem with the latter is that varnish gives a yellowing tinge to the white areas. I haven't found any thing else that is more applicable and withstands the outdoors.
Now having said all that, I live in Australia and our Xmas is in the summer months so my cutouts dont have to endure rain or snow. But Considering the years that I have had some of them, they are doing pretty well. Just dont make anything out of MDF, I learnt the hard way. It doesn't take to kindly to moisture in any fashion.!!! Also thye are usually only out there for a month or so which really isn't all that long to endure the elements.
Good luck and if you do make them dont forget to post pictures!!!


----------



## ShopTinker

Make your sled runners out of treated lumber, or attach a piece on the inside of your plywood runner, that is a couple inches lower. That will keep the plywood off of the ground.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Why not make the sleigh a silhouette like the deer? Save a lot of material.


----------

